# Leatherman for Dummies



## dimwatt (Jun 30, 2008)

Does anyone know if Leatherman are planning to bring out a de-tuned version of the Wave® ?

What I'm after is a tool that doesn't punish you for being a total idiot and forgetting to keep your other hand well out of the way, just in case the knife slips. Ideally it would be fitted with no pointy bits and have some really blunt blades that might give you a nasty bruise if an accident were to happen, but nothing worse.

They could call it the "Leatherman Puddle" or "Leatherman Drip".

[I'd also like to apologise to the chief carpenter for covering his newly painted flat with copious amounts of blood.]


----------



## Grog12 (Jun 30, 2008)

dimwatt said:


> Does anyone know if Leatherman are planning to bring out a de-tuned version of the Wave® ?
> 
> What I'm after is a tool that doesn't punish you for being a total idiot and forgetting to keep your other hand well out of the way, just in case the knife slips. Ideally it would be fitted with no pointy bits and have some really blunt blades that might give you a nasty bruise if an accident were to happen, but nothing worse.
> 
> ...



Always cut away from yourself.....at least that's what my grandfather used to say.

I hear gerber has a new model coming out with foam rubber knifes for just this occasion.


----------



## LDTom (Jun 30, 2008)

dimwatt said:


> Does anyone know if Leatherman are planning to bring out a de-tuned version of the Wave® ?
> 
> What I'm after is a tool that doesn't punish you for being a total idiot and forgetting to keep your other hand well out of the way, just in case the knife slips. Ideally it would be fitted with no pointy bits and have some really blunt blades that might give you a nasty bruise if an accident were to happen, but nothing worse.
> 
> ...



Haven't seen one as of yet. Maybe you are better off not using a leatherman and using the individual tools instead. Leatherman as far as I have seen are very practical and I think that if they made a blunt blade or something nobody would buy it because it would not be as useful. I have used a Leatherman tool line from the Wave to the Charge TTI and onwards and have never cut myself. 

You also have to remember that if you are cutting wood or something the leatherman wave even thought it has a saw on it. Is probably not the best tool for the job.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 30, 2008)

Always cut away from yourself and if at all possible move your work to a stable surface. Otherwise maybe this will help.


----------



## erosing (Jun 30, 2008)

Leatherman does make a knife-less fuse still I believe, but it's based on the old supertool designs.


----------



## Marius (Jul 1, 2008)

Does your shop have a bench grinder? If so ask a grown-up to grind off those nasty pointy bits and sharp edges for you.


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 10, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Otherwise maybe this will help.



OHHHH what only 19$ US

my tool set cost a good 20$ and it's the top of the range one


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 10, 2008)

Leatherman/Gerber/SOG/ANY Multi-Tool = the _wrong_ tool for _every_ job!  (Doesn't mean they're not incredibly useful, however.)


----------



## cdub260 (Aug 11, 2008)

I have a Leatherman Wave with a nasty habit of running away. So far I've lost the thing three times. The first time I lost it was in a storage shed at the ampetheatre where I M.E. I found it 8 months later, 2 inches from where I remembered losing it. I had searched the area at least a dozen times, finding no trace of my missing Leatherman. The next time I lost it was in our little 236 seat enclosed theatre. This time it was gone for 6 months before I found it. The third time I had no clue where I lost it, but it was gone for 2 years before I found it in a hallway just outside our costume department.

My Leatherman has been pretty well behaved lately. I think maybe telling it I would introduce it to Mr. Bench Grinder if it ran away again has had some influence over its behavior. I guess the question is: Will my Leatherman's good behavior last, or will it run away again?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 11, 2008)

Sounds like you need one of these:


It's the aptly named "My First Victorinox" model.

Which reminds me, there's no point on the knife of the Swisstool Spirit


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 11, 2008)

gafftapegreenia said:


> ...Which reminds me, there's no point on the knife of the Swisstool Spirit


 And it only takes *minutes* to figure out which tool is where, and which one is appropriate for the task at hand. You "multi-tool fetishist".


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 11, 2008)

Naw use any multi for a while and you memorize location of the tools.

Derek I know you're a Gerber Baby but you should come play with the Leathermen some time


----------



## dimwatt (Aug 12, 2008)

Interesting to see that the three tools on the "My First Victorinox" (which are presumably considered to be the essentials), are a knife, a saw and a handy device to remove the tops from beer bottles.

I suppose this isn't all that surprising given that there is no minimum legal drinking age in Switzerland.

IMHO beer is a fine thing, but there is a time to drink and a time not to drink. If you are using a multi-tool (or any tool for that matter) then that is a time NOT to drink.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 13, 2008)

dimwatt said:


> Interesting to see that the three tools on the "My First Victorinox" (which are presumably considered to be the essentials), are a knife, a saw and a handy device to remove the tops from beer bottles.
> 
> I suppose this isn't all that surprising given that there is no minimum legal drinking age in Switzerland.
> 
> IMHO beer is a fine thing, but there is a time to drink and a time not to drink. If you are using a multi-tool (or any tool for that matter) then that is a time NOT to drink.



The "bottle opener" is a multi function tool. It is also a flathead screwdriver and has a wire stripping notch. That particular implement is also designed to open cans as well as bottles, just like on a Leatherman. Besides, in a lot of places, pop, a perfectly legal childhood drink still comes in bottles that need an opener. Ain't no wimpy twist off caps.


----------

